# Which Lathe Is This?



## Jester966 (Jul 23, 2015)

Can anyone tell me which model South Bend this is?  Best I can tell it looks like a "Light Ten" to me, except for the feet look different from the pictures I have found.

Any information appreciated.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks


----------



## Surprman (Jul 23, 2015)

It does not look like a South Bend to me.  The whole carriage assembly looks different from the ones I've seen  and it doesn't look like it has V-ways (tough to tell from the picture, though)

Rick


----------



## basildoug10 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Jester, my father owned an Atlas lathe which looked exactly like yours in the photo, it was a flat bed lathe. My grand father owned a slightly better lathe which was a Logun, it also looked a little like yours. It had a single "V" bed. 
Regards Basil


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 23, 2015)

Pretty sure that is a PowerKraft (Logan)  

Here is a picture I found on the Internet


----------



## Rex Walters (Jul 25, 2015)

Yup. That looks exactly like my Wards/Logan Powr-Kraft 2130. There should be a serial number stamped on the near way at the right end (under the tailstock in the photo). Logan has a table of serial numbers that will tell you what year it was manufactured.

Is that a drum switch on the front? I think that's probably added by a previous owner. Running in reverse is useful with collets, but pretty durn risky with screw-on chucks.

Logan still sells parts and a manual for that lathe.

Regards,
-- 
Rex


----------



## Jester966 (Jul 27, 2015)

Not my lathe, it was for sale (was advertised as a South Bend).  Unfortunately, it sold before I had a chance to go look at it.


----------

